# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Под какую музыку вам хочется продолжать жить ?

## blooddrakon

Я подумал а почему не создать и такую тему.
В последнее время очень полюбил групу Пилот, и для меня такая песня  это Пилот - Рояля светлая печаль (Когда ты вернешься) .
Ну и конечно-же наверное Joe Satriani - I belive .

----------


## Wolf

*2blooddrakon* рад что ты вернулся

мне очень поднимает настроение гр Hammerfall
и Дельфин - Я Буду Жить

----------


## Аска

Группа 5'nizza, хотя далеко не все их песни позитивные. 
Из понднимающего настроение вспоминаются еще Иваси.
Мало такого "положительного" последнее время слушаю.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

dido - white flag
из дельфина - "романс", из пилота - "девочка весна"!

----------


## stre10k

Moby - Slipping Away

----------


## Agains

под Ramones

----------


## vlad775577

Sum41,Green DAy,...их много!!

----------


## Anubis

Что-нибудь старенькое-добренькое - Абба, Луи Армстронг, битлы, диско всяческое...

----------


## Римма

Lacrimosa -  Ich Bin Der Brennender Comet
Metallica в любом формате
Ария почти любые темы...
Nirvana выборочно
Mooze - просто "тащишься"...
ну и много чего другого...

Есть музыка "для плохого настроения" и "для хорошего". Включаешь либо что-то, чтобы было еще хуже, либо чтобы зарядить себя энергией...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Жить мне хочется под те же песни, под которые я могла бы совершить суицид. Слишком уж нравятся мне эти песни.(Я их в той теме перечислила - не буду повторяться)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А еще мне хочется жить (и петь), когда я слышу Песенку мамонтенка. (Как бы глупо это не звучало - это моя самая-самая любимая песня) :lol:

----------


## TUSKA

> Жить мне хочется под те же песни, под которые я могла бы совершить суицид


 согласна.Тоже.
Мне поднимают настроение всякие штуки под названием попса-то,что ярко живёт и умирает через день.Если,конено не предендует на заумность.
Нраится очень(не знаю,чьё) про девчонку,которая по городу шагает босиком,потом ныряет через арку на проход,солнце припекает...
Наверное,потому что СПблюблю :roll:

----------


## NoNaMe

> Нраится очень(не знаю,чьё) про девчонку,которая по городу шагает босиком,потом ныряет через арку на проход,солнце припекает...


 Бутусов-девушка по городу.

А жить хоцца под наш российский гимн, точнее сдохнуть.
Чето я не о том.

Хить хоцца под Прощание Славянки.

----------


## Freezer2007

А ме нравятся Scooter, Sum 41, Xzibit.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Scooter старые альбомы, особенно "wellcome to calipso"
ATB
Света старые альбомы
 8)

----------


## Wolf

Sirenia - First We Take Manhatten(Gothic Doom Metal) о4 класная!

----------


## NightKnight

А я не слушаю такую музыку  :roll:  
Хотя, если подумать, может это Metallica - Nothing Else Matters, и то, после послушаю The Unforgiven и опять жить не хочется...
Ведь я не хочу "просто жить", скорее хочу "как-то жить"
Или нью-эйдж. Послушаю, жить захочется.  Потом вспомню что "жить" значит  "жить с болью", и жить резко перехочется...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Xasthur не помню какая песня и ещё Metalocalypse последняя серия первого сезона ваще супер

----------


## NoNaMe

Eurythmics - I Saved The World Today

Hey hey I saved the world today
Everybody's happy now
The bad things gone away
And everybody's happy now
The good thing's here to stay

Хей хей еврибади ис хаппи нау энд бад сингс гоун эвей

----------


## sensuality

animal джас - каблуки)) Группа)) анимия

----------


## Betta

Вспомнила, что раньше ,когда накрывали депрессники , всегда слушала SOAD... помогало,особенно если вместе с ними слова поорать  :Smile:

----------


## ProniX

"Иваси" (www.ivasi.ru). И дуэт Гейнца и Данилова.

----------


## zet

А мне нравися музыка из "космической одиссеи" Кубрика
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZgy_B-7xrk

Но вот парадокс: под нее мне хочется жить, бороться и тд. А с другой стороны возникает желание покончить со всем и отправится в неизвестные миры....  :Smile:

----------


## NightKnight

Только что послушал Blood Covenant. Типа христианский симфо-блэк. Красивая экстремальная музыка, гроул, христианские мистические тексты на русском и армянском языках... Я тронут... Без стеба.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

под творчесвтво, вышеупомянутого Дельфина.
Его музыку считают депрессивной, но на мой взгляд, его музыка имеет лишь депрессивную подачу, но жизнеутверждающую сущность.

----------


## Wolf

> А мне нравися музыка из "космической одиссеи" Кубрика


 оооо.....дадада....хорошая вещь  :Smile:   на время кажется что ты даже не здесь)))

----------


## bugfly

Modern Talking - WIN THE RACE
Я считаю что сама суть жизни должна быть подобна этой песне.
Вся жизнь должна быть прожита на кураже.
http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/modern_tal...n_the_race.mp3

----------


## Freezer2007

Под RAMMSTEIN хочется жить, причём жить всем на зло (тип, абламитесь все))

----------


## wert22

Queen - Don't Stop Me Now

----------


## Stribyorn

Под Кипелова - Путь Наверх(я чего один фан его??!)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

##### - Депрессия
Invektiva - Минусы

2 не особо позитивных композиции +) но мне именно под такие и хочется жить..)))

----------


## свобода

По хард хаус и транс

----------


## Агата

под Шакиру i'm ready for the good time=)))))))))

----------


## Victim

Из-за слушания музыки может лишь временно повыситься настроение, но уж никак не появится желание жить. А вообще, есть у Scorpions одна такая песенка... самая оптимистичная из всех, что я слушал "Time will call your name" называется.

----------


## riogo

под похоронный марш на том свете я с удовольствием буду жить со сметью

----------


## Дима

Нет хочется жить под веселую беззаботную музычку желательно под панкуху с акустической мягкой гитарой...Ну или например Fools Garden Lemon Tree

----------


## Katrin

Drum'n'Bass. Всплеск эмоций и всё такое...

----------


## MATARIEL

Под Happy metal....он же Пауэр метал - Korpiklaani тому пример

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

под MANOWAR

----------


## alexrogan

Эминем, Аврил Лавинь, Земфира, Скутер (Dancing in the moonlight, остальное не по мне).
Не понимаю музыку без слов, не понимаю музыку где самолюбование гитаристов отодвигает голос на десятый план.

----------


## salamandra

Под Дельфина.

----------


## ordinaire

*Stribyorn*, я тоже люблю. Всё время в машине слушаю, очень арию с кипеловым люблю

еще  Beasty Boys - Sabotage, galvanize  chemical brothers, и еще in da club 50 cent.

----------


## Dark_Soul

Регги и Ска...музыка заряжающая позитивными эмоциями...

----------


## PhrosiUM

А мне под  America - last Unicorn жить хочется. Не смотря на все невзгоды. Когда он кричит "I'm a life!"  прям бороться хочется. Правда это пропадает быстро...

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

*************

----------


## Stan

*Chuck Berry - Jonny B Goody* 
(в фильме "назад в будущее" эту песню исполнял Марти на сцене)

----------


## Агата

не знаю, от настроения зависит. под одну и ту же песню я могу захотетть и умереть, и жить

----------


## MATARIEL

Burzum... альбом где солист сидел в тюряге и юзал синтезатор....такие мелоди получились....зашибись)))))))

----------


## U.F.O.

Refused, Slayer, Unearth - под што то типа такова....

----------


## Faithless

Fatboy Slim - Rockafeller skank
ATB - Don't Stop
Electrosoul System - Do The Dance

----------


## шагающий в тени....

Пси(Х)ея -Бесконечный стук шагов, Пси(Х)ея - ШлюХф, и много че...эти песни сами по себе при долгом прослушивании вызывают тоску....[/img]

----------


## Kate

лично мне под Good Charlotte...

----------


## Агата

Баста - Раз и навсегда=)))))))))

----------


## MATARIEL

Agalloch...

----------


## свобода

promodj.ru_RGS_63_Top_15_of_2007

----------


## Бальная

*Enigma - Gravity of Love*

Хотя согласна - музыка может поднять настр или успокоить, но желание жить - оно либо есть, либо такового нет...

----------


## MATARIEL

Aborned Brood...

----------


## Zorro

на днях скачал с eMule концерт 2006 года Милен Фармер в Bercy .. 7гигов. Всем кто не видел, советую посмотреть. очень мне сердце согрело  :Smile:  

Mylene.Farmer.[2006].Avant.Que.L'ombre.A.Bercy.By.Savely.Concert.iso

----------


## Quiz

brainstorm: ты не один, выходные

brainstorm+ Гришковец - на заре

Гришковец

Юта

----------


## nicto-ya

Всегда помогало:
Пилот- Рядом, Надоело всё, Пляжная, Химия(акустика), Где ты.
Lumen- Дыши, Думаешь нет..., Мечта
Amatory- Отдай свой крик.

А так же другие, выводят из депресии.

Есть которые наоборот вгоняют в депресняк, про них даже вспоминать не хочу)

----------


## MATARIEL

Enya...

----------


## User

Мумий Тролль

----------


## +Кира Каин+

"A я буду пиратом-гадом,
И всех поставлю раком-задом..."© Агата Кристи...
Мой гимн...
Живу под эту песню...

----------


## Vomited Anal Tract

под ямайское рэггей и ска

----------


## Lelarna

_Lumen - В бетонной коробке
может еще под фолк..._

----------


## dunkel

под джаз, фанк.

----------


## MATARIEL

симфо... лакримоза...

----------


## Вейяр

> лакримоза


 гы о да...

Fleur здоровская группа

----------


## protax

в том то и дело что нет такой!!! один негатив!!! хотя стимулирует или вырабатывает защитные механизмы, что то вроде антидота...

----------


## IncognitO

Хз, у меня музыка просто усиливает(в основном) состояние. Если хреново, то будет вообще ужасно. Если весел, значит вообще весел. Помню когда решался вопрос армия/учёба, поступил всё же ) Шёл радостный(+столько нервотрёпки было до, из последних сил бегал по всяким врачам за справками, фоты делал) и слушал Безумные усилия, особенно песенку "Всё п**дато" )))

----------


## артур

самое главное, чтобы это была веселая музыка ( по мне это агата кристи, шмели)...
песня должна заряжать оптимизмом...

----------


## videokid

> самое главное, чтобы это была веселая музыка ( по мне это агата кристи, шмели)...
> песня должна заряжать оптимизмом...


 ого!
у АК не особо веселая музыка... ну, есть парочка, но это в виде исключения...слушал свистопляску? Я как только нашла этот альбом, не могла от него оторваться...одна песня "Космос(падает на нас)" чего стоит!




> "A я буду пиратом-гадом,
> И всех поставлю раком-задом..."© Агата Кристи...
> Мой гимн...
> Живу под эту песню...


 что-то вроде всем на зло? :Smile: 

ну...про себя скажу, что Агату Кристи просто обожаю!
Сейчас слушаю песню "Флаг и Фак" Глеба Самойлова...такое чудо! :Smile:  Так и хочется вскочить на крышу и орать слова песни. :Smile: 
The Cure - Just Like Heaven...
...всего и не упомнить. :Smile:

----------


## Мертвец

Практически любая песня группы "Черный кофе", в особенности песня "Жизни рассвет"...                  Песня ВИА Автограф "Монолог": Я путь пройду, пройду назло всем тем,       Кто счет моим шагам ведет...         Если жизнь моя зачтется как пролог                        Для того, кто вслед за мной идет...

----------


## ксения

Баста - кто если не я!
Я думаю под эту песню умереть невозможно!)
А так песни дианы арбениной, такие жоские, в стиле мне плевать я буду бороться! Тоже очень придают прилив сил!

----------


## dukha

Александр Иванов - Тоже является частью вселенной

----------


## Danya

30 seconds to mars - Attack

----------


## The loser

Все песни Вали Стрыкало

----------


## Alinanew

Antony and the Johnsons...................есть надежда, даже если ты не такой как все!!!

----------


## Пропавший без вести

Кино — Транквилизатор  :Smile:

----------


## julik

> Все песни Вали Стрыкало


 :3

----------


## Просто Ирина

Не ругайтесь и не кидайтесь тапочками только, ага? - Люблю песни иеромонаха Романа. 
И еще народные. Это - для жизни.
А для души - Курта Кобэйна люблю, Крематорий, Цоя и ДДТ).

----------


## Игорёк

У Романа одно нытьё. Всё о смерти.. Не понимаю как так можно жить. И смешно и грустно.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

хм..хиты 90-х наверное

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Сочный наваристый сайбиент. Особенно когда он звучит на природе.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> У Романа одно нытьё. Всё о смерти..


 Да ну, Игорек. А его патриотические песни? Там прям за душу берет. Да и о смерти смотря как понимать. Мне вот "идет" такое. А раньше, когда была молодая), слушала блэк, и было мне очень хорошо, как будто в крови тек он. Сейчас просто содрогаюсь), когда слышу. Видимо, от чего-то внутри зависит, какую музыку принимает организм.

----------


## Игорёк

"Я умру но только не сейчас", "Скоро я уму", это названия песен которые смог вспомнить. Но подобных уверен много. Да просто тема смерти очень часто проскакивает, почти во всех песнях. Сейчас подобную лирику я воспринимаю именно как нытьё.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> "Я умру но только не сейчас", "Скоро я уму"...


  :Smile: ))))))) Игорек, извините, я даже не знала этих песен и как-то не задумывалась. Мне нравится вот: http://muzofon.com/search/%D0%A0%D1%...82%D0%BE%D1%8E
"Русь называют святой"
Не знаю, почему, но когда мне было жестоко плохо, песни Романа Тамберга буквально спасали. Я слушала, плакала над всей своей жизнью, но зато после уже не хотелось ничего плохого, а хотелось жить. Голос у него, как у ангела, он как будто из твоей души вынимает всю боль, чтобы ты жил дальше. Сделать что-то над собой после этих песен, мне кажется просто предательством хорошего человека. Такое чувство, что он чем-то обладал, каким-то даром лечить душу. Но это - ИМХО.

----------


## Игорёк

Может мы про разных Романов говорим ?) Тот кого я имел ввиду, гуглится под фамилией Матюшин.

----------


## Просто Ирина

> Может мы про разных Романов говорим ?) Тот кого я имел ввиду, гуглится под фамилией Матюшин.


 Ага, точно. Тоже посмотрела. Но вы правы, все же имеется связь этих имен: оба в сане и один пел песни другого. Мне Тамберг ближе.

----------


## ivan163

Dream Theater – Another Day Вдохновляет. Эх как же красиво, к тому же лирика песни дает мне чуть-чуть надежды, когда мне совсем хреново, когда я думаю, стоит ли мне ждать, когда моя жизнь изменится, или пойти другим путем.

Live another day
Climb a little higher
Find another reason to stay
Ashes in your hands
Mercy in your eyes
If you're searching for a silent sky...

You won't find it here
Look another way
You won't find it here
So die another day

----------


## omen

The Hillbilly Moon Explosion – Chick Habit   :Big Grin:

----------


## Лазарус

группа Green Day хоть как то улучшает настроение...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> какой-нибудь psytrance


 PLURный привет!

----------


## qwerty

Iron Maiden иногда помогают

----------


## симон

со втрого по четвертый альбом MetallicA!!! Megadeth, System of a Down, Dream theater...

----------


## оригами

Utada Hikaru – Flavour of Life [Arigato]

----------


## оригами

Lana Del Rey – Diet Mtn Dew
Ofra Haza – You

----------


## Rum

под любую, если это моя любимая музыка.
порой так и происходит.
включаю несколько песен и кажется, что, может быть, пока у меня есть эта музыка всё-таки стоит жить.

----------


## Bronson

под его музыку однозначно хочется жить

----------


## _lamer



----------


## zmejka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNlzO0t3jF0  :Smile:

----------


## Trent_Reznor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi_GN1pHCVc

----------


## krolikmu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mvt-IOnPoHE

----------


## krolikmu

> А еще мне хочется жить (и петь), когда я слышу Песенку мамонтенка. (Как бы глупо это не звучало - это моя самая-самая любимая песня) :lol:


 Лучше петь это http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXPPJO7bc0M (в начале не ту ссылку кинул)  :Smile:

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Под Beatles и Guns N' Roses.
Не знаю почему, но эти 2 группы слишком замечетельные. И мне хочется заслушаться ими до пены во рту.
Если выбирать конкретные песни этих двух групп, то это будет:

The Beatles - Let it be
Guns N' Roses - Paradise City

----------


## Razor Smile

Black - Wonderful life
Vega 4 - Life is beautiful
Названия песен говорят сами за себя

----------


## Dementiy

Под любую, которая способна вызвать эмоции.

Начиная с Херувимской песни и заканчивая "Металликой".
Важна не столько сама композиция, сколько моя способность понять и разжечь в себе те чувства, которые вложил в нее композитор (+ исполнитель).

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Под эту:
Aura Dione feat Rock Mafia Friends

но весь кайф от нее давно улетучился  . вот что ненавижу так это когда перестаешь получать удовольствие от песни, которая очень нравится.

----------


## _lamer

согрешу если второй раз запостю эту вещь? 





> вот что ненавижу так это когда перестаешь получать удовольствие от песни, которая очень нравится


   стареешь, брат. а скорее всего, ты просто течёшь по течению так давно, что перестала его замечать.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

нет, просто так у всех, что если какая-то песня сильно понравилась, то сначала от нее кайф получают, а потом приедается. тоже самое у наркоманов с их наркотиками! при чем тут стареешь?

----------


## Omega

недавно чисто для интереса нашел блюз радио, отличнейшая музыка. раньше никогда не слушал. такое ощущение что она как губка вбирает в себя весь негатив.

http://laradiofm.ru/station-372/stream-64/
если что

----------


## _lamer

часто новопонравившаяся песня открывает тебя для себя, ты находишь новое направление для развития, а если остаёшься на этом этапе..то..естесно, раскрытия уже нет..есть только рефлексивные редукции, болото. тогда можно уже и возненавидеть песню, потому что ты так и не перешел на следующий этап.
  мой путь был далёк. 16-19 лет - классическая музыка, потом ABBA, Queen, Pink Floyd, Rolling Stones. около 23х лет - электро. 24-25 лет - drum'n'bass, подкасты, миксы. прошлое уже слушать не могу, но в своё время было важным. моё мироощущение весьма варьировалось..менялось в зависимости от внутреннего состояния. приедается всё, что не развивает..не требует внутренних усилий..движения..динамики. человек так устроен, что нельзя ему останавливаться.

----------


## krolikmu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIJv3Hh8G6Q 
Очень красивая песенка, прям ня-ня-ня. Какая мелодичность! И текст.  :Smile:

----------


## Rum

В последнее время я думаю, что эта песня - Radiohead – No Surprises.
Подходящая мелодия, плюс аналогичный проводимому процессу смысл, если перевод почитать. 
"Без тревог и без сюрпризов,
В спокойствии."

----------


## я псих

Мне нравится депрессивная музыка,под которую хочется умирать.

----------


## zmejka

http://vk.com/audios173522551

----------


## merryunbirthday

http://pleer.com/tracks/4650390631w

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Вот под эту попсовую песенку хочется жить и радоваться, всегда поднимает мне настроение.

----------


## Балда

Подобная музыка ни на шутку поднимает душевный настрой.

----------


## Зинаида

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64TyzK4WZzs

----------


## _lamer

Трек из микса с радиоэфира программы elixir Андрея Горна. По-моему, очень легко и позитивно.

----------


## Нерадивый

Под Мумий Тролля, конечно же. Никто так не умеет переплавлять разного рода отчаяние - в ярость и сарказм.

----------


## brus-nika

"А Ленин такой молодой и юный октябрь впереди" - под эту :Confused:

----------


## Rum

> "А Ленин такой молодой и юный октябрь впереди" - под эту


 Господи, да Т_Т
Она прекрасная.

----------


## Unity

Музыка (кой бы она ни была), - попросту "глушилка для ума" - дикого и бесконтрольного - посему людей так манит любое искусство, посему оно важно аки воздух...
Ибо дарит нам краткое мгновение... вкуса бытия в "подлинной нашей природе"... без масок, без боли, без прежних наших "зажимов"...
Для Этого существует музыка и т.п... С одной этой целью: ну хоть как-то "разбавлять" наши сновидения, не дать окунуться с головой в эту ужасающую комму, тот религиозный "ад", коий существует лишь единственно внутри...
Слушайте музыку!..
"Летайте самолётами Аэрофлота"!..
Покупайте больше!..
...И ищите неизменное в изменчивом своём естестве...

----------


## Dementiy

> Музыка (кой бы она ни была), - попросту "глушилка для ума"


 Ваше некомпетентное, оторванное от реальности мнение, очень важно для вас.

----------


## Unity

> Ваше некомпетентное, оторванное от реальности мнение, очень важно для вас.


 Каждый созидает 'личную' 'реальность' _в своей голове_ из осколков собственных воспоминаний: словно бы из букв — слова, словно из отдельных нот — стройные симфонии, словно из набора красок — полотно, — и эта 'реальность' —отражение желаний самого создателя — есть ли у нас храбрость это осознать или же приятней притворяться 'жертвою неведенья'. 
Это навязчивый, автоматический процесс, — и мы не в силах прекратить _всё это_ простым волевым усилием… 
Ввиду тематики ресурса, на коем находимся, рискну допустить что 'внутренние миры' Здесь наличествующих джентльменов/леди — превратились в ад, тюрьму, кою-то 'гробницу' — именно поэтому люди и стремятся 'выключить' своё сознание любою ценой — именно поэтому — оттого, что 'творчество ума' превратилось в пекло; что они забыли, — где же 'штурвал' _у ума_[?] — ну и _чем_ являются все те наши 'умопостроения', — ну и где же 'кнопка Stop' у всего этого кошмара, незримо палящим изнутри; недоступного для постиженья прочими?..
Все религии за период письменной истории призывали прекращать всё это 'безобразие' внутри, 'себя познавая' — и предоставляя мириады всевозможных техник, помогающих узреть действительность; пособляющих прекращению всех наших фальшивых верования — химерам, взращенных собственным же естеством… 
И они были правы. 
Но, сдаётся, Ваше мнение — куда в большей мере 'компетентно'. 
Мыслимо, одни Вы способны одним махом устранить горечь всех тех, кто Здесь прозябает!..
Ну и чем же?.. Знанием? Самоличным опытом постиженья пресловутой 'Истины'?.. Или всё 'лекарство' сводится к внушению, — дескать «…Всё будет хорошо»?..
Не будет, — покамест каждый из нас не _нырнёт_ в пучину собственного бессознательного. Не будет, покамест каждый из трепетом/страхом не заглянет в свой ад. Не будет, покамест продолжаются прежние сценарии с маятниковыми 'улучшениями' и опять терзаниями. 
Не будет… 
P.S. Ваше мнение, совершенно верно отражающее явь, — мыслимо, мгновенно всем нам помогает… 
Или же не так?..

----------


## Dementiy

> Или же не так?..


 Не так.

Если верить тому, что "красота спасет мир", то как можно отрицать музыку?
Ведь только через красоту мы можем понять, как безобразен этот мир (поскольку нам есть с чем сравнивать).
И лишь поняв это, мы можем изменить все к лучшему (начав с себя).
Да от хорошей музыки в миллиард раз больше пользы, чем от лысых болванов, медитирующих в горах Тибета о всеобщем благополучии.

Я разочарован. Если вы неспособны увидеть в музыке прекрасное, то мне не о чем с вами разговаривать.

----------


## Unity

Если "верить"...
Но если отбросить сковывающие "верования", подменяющие нам глаза, сковывающие душу, - можно самолично постичь Нечто, устраняющее крайности в Нашем естестве, двойственности и полярности - прекращающие всяческую "боль" ото привязанностей к "сладкому", - ну и от ужасов перед "чудовищным"...
* Да и не вершится ль всё то "мироулучшение" только лишь единственно в Вашей голове - в качестве игры Идеями своих отношений к коим-то объектам мира?..

----------


## Unity

Да и ведомо ли Вам, - как/во имя чего была создана всяческая музыка, - ну и в чём же суть этого "лекарства" человеческой души?.. 
* «Прекрасное» и «ужасное»...
Вы всё ещё скованы данными категориями, Вам они не дают покоя - денно и нощно, - Вы зажаты между ними словно бы в тисках, между двух огней, между молотом и наковальней - и так каждый из нас - посему мы несчастны - Здесь и Сейчас... 
И только музыка (ну и прочее искусство) в кой-то мере могут нам "помочь" - на время...
И у многих Здесь так.
Но это не приговор...
Существует нечто и за гранью этого - жизни в бесконечной боли, порождаемой нашим расщеплённым разумом...

----------


## Vladislav

А электронику кто-нибудь слушает? Ну там Транс, Индастриал, Space synth, Хаус, Fullon, Psy? Так мысли гоняются под всё это, что иногда многое обдумать успевается.

----------


## Apathy

ну я, например

----------


## Римма

Металлика однозначно. люблю её уже лет 17.

----------

